# eVGA vs BFG vs XFX vs MSI vs PNY



## Validus

Hello everyone,

Brand new to the forums here and I'm having trouble deciding between manufacturers. Currently shopping for new parts for a nVidia based system. General specs are:

790i Ultra
9800 GX2
QX9650
RAM - TBD

I will be putting in a liquid cooling system (first time, my palms sweat just thinking about it). After I've tried it out on my current rig, I'll be throwing it into this new one.

I'm trying to decided which company is:
- The most reliable?
- Best customer service?
- Warranty / support (mainly in case I screw something up intalling the Liquid Cooling system)?

I'd like to hear what various people's experiences have been with their chosen company. So far I'm leaning towards eVGA for the mobo and BFG for the vid card.

Thanks for your help!

Validus


----------



## Calibretto

eVGA and XFX are the best companies in my opinion. They have great and quality products!


----------



## lovely?

eVGA for the video card, Gigabyte's X38's are alot better then 790i but thats your choice lol.

dont go excessive on the ram either, 4GB is just fine, you wont have to add any more after that again untill you build a brand new system lol. oh and ddr3 is a waste of money, ddr2 is still performing top-notch.

anyways for your video card reliability question i would easily say eVGA, their customer support and step-up programs are awesome


----------



## Deathrow

XFX and EVGA imo, both top companies.


----------



## KPC84

lovely? said:


> Gigabyte's X38's are alot better then 790i but thats your choice lol.



What are you basing that on?

790i runs tripple sli, OC's as good if not better than the x38's, and runs ddr3 memory which DOES blow away ddr2 and will eventually become the standard in a few years time once production costs come down.  

evga 790i ultra sli mobo also just broke the 3dmark06 world record which is held by kingpin.  google it for more info.  

to each his own, but i'm going with an evga 790i ultra sli for my build.


----------



## yoongkc

Hey guys,

  I am a newbie in this forum and I intend to assemble a PC soon. Hope to get everyone's advices too!

  Anyway, from the previous posts, I didn't see Gigabyte's motherboard, is the X48 refer to the Gigabyte motherboard?

  Back to my primary concern, I would like to assemble a PC which is capable and efficient enough to last me for long, and below is the few parts I have in mind. Please feedback accordingly if possible. Would really appreciate your help!

*ATX Casing*
CM Centurion 5 with side window (Silver)

*Processor + MBoard*
XFX nVidia 780i SLi 3-Way SLi + Quad 9300

*RAM*
Kingston PC26400 HyperX CL4(2 X 2GB)

*Graphic Card*
XFX 9800GX2 1GB HDMI (600M)

*Hard Disk*
Seagate 500GB 32MB (5 Yrs)
Western D Raptor 150GB 10Krpm 16MB

*DVD Drive*
Samsung S203B 20x DvD+-RW(DL/RAM) SATA

*Power Supply*
Antec TruePower Trio 550W 5 Yrs


  The few alternatives I have in mind is changing the motherboard to X48-DQ6 so I read its spec and a few reviews and realised that the board is more power efficient.

  3 more queries in mind, 1 related to motherboard, 1 related to graphic card and 1 more regarding power usage.

  1) Motherboard
  Is nVidia's board better than Gigabyte's? They both offer slightly different but good boards. Have been using Gigabyte's. Feel comfortable, but then it doesn't include nVidia's motherboard. So thinking of trying XFX, which offers nVidia motherboard.

  2) Graphic card
  Does it matter which brand of graphic card I choose for performance and reliability? Coz most of the cards have the GF9800 or GX9800 code on it and I presume they all uses the GeForce graphic card.

  3) Power supply
  How is the calculation for power usage done? If I buy a 550W power supply, does it mean that my power usage will always be 550W or only if I fully load my PC and used up all the power supply cables? This query has been very headache as I checked with many sales person, but answers are not consistent.

  Seriously, hope to hear some advices and answers. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Timo

I'd up the PSU to a 650 or more. Graphic card you don't have to worry about it if you choose it from either XFX or eVGA, XFX most likely will have a lower price but that might differ over there. Motherboard, again XFX makes quality motherboards that perform quite well up against very much used Motherboards (Asus/Gigabyte).

And here ofcourse, the XFX mobo is good in stuff where the Asus/Gigabyte is bad in and it's just a bit behind the Asus and Gigabyte in stuff that both are good in. You won't notice a thing and the XFX looks cooler anyways...

(and XFX has chicks ^^ )


----------



## SirKenin

Two best VGA manufacturers for nVIDIA are eVGA and BFG by far.


----------



## Cleric7x9

my vote is for evga


----------



## JlCollins005

IMO i prefer XFX to me the prices are good and the clock and mem speeds tend to be higher than others


----------



## Intel_man

Asus for mobo and eVGA for video cards.

Corsair for RAM and there's alot of HDD brands that are good.


----------



## KPC84

Intel_man said:


> Asus for mobo



not unless you want SLI...

evga 790i ultra sli mobo ftw!


----------

